# No Spare Wheel



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

I know this has already been discussed but if we are unable to buy a standard Motorhome with a spare wheel why can't we be given the option to buy one as an "Optional Extra" and also have a simple device fitted underneath to store the thing? (Transit vans used to have this facility I know I used to own one or two) Payload or no payload some things are essential if only for peace of mind.

I have an Autotrail (Tracker) and now a Cheyenne

Can anyone help me to organise something to bring this to the attention of the manufacturers?

John


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*spare wheel*

Hi John I would have thought that when your base vehicle (chassis cab), was delivered to the converter the vehicle would of had a spare wheel strapped to the chassis ,so somewhere there must be a big pile of spare wheels and tyres

Its ludicrous that you spend £40 on a MH yet it comes without a spare wheel! and the converter supplies you with a can a goo in case you have a puncture,if you do get a flat and the tyre comes off the wheel rim that goo will be as much good as a chocolate tea pot!!!.

Take care Les.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

We store our spare wheel in a locked underslung carrier only accessable from inside the van.


Motorhomer


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Its ludicrous that you spend £40 on a MH yet it comes without a spare 

Please where canI buy one of these £40

big:]

Carol


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I have 3 16" wheels for sale (no tyres) which will fit Fiat etc. I bought 4 from someone who had replaced theirs with alloy wheels. I did this because of the same reasons as you, we have have some of the tyre gunge stuff but it will only work if its a nail in the tyre and not a large split etc.

We currently on our way to France (sending this from the ferry). Had and intresting night in Dover last night. Had cars racing up and down the esplanade and a drunk trying to get in the van at 0330. I dont think we will be staying there again, although there were another 5 vans along the road.

If your intrested in the wheels we will be back in 2 weeks and I will be putting them on ebay. I will post more details on our return.

Andy


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

Motorhomer2, I'm glad you have somewhere to store your spare wheel that's a big plus in itself but did your Timberland come equipped with a spare?

Anyone else bought a vehicle with this equipment as standard?

If you read this please leave a reply and if the manufacturers or dealers are watching the more replies the more notice will be taken.


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Bubblehead but I have agreed with our dealer Spinney Motorhomes in Cheshire for a rim to be provided as we collect our Autotrail Cheyenne on Monday.
Sorry to hear of your Dover night don't let it spoil your trip - after the Seafrance strike recently we were stranded at Calais in storm force winds overnight and next day headed for the tunnel if you book in advance it's not so bad but it cost us £158.00, in future we are booking the tunnel.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*spare wheel*

O Carol, I missed out the K

I am now trying to remember who sang the song.

Take care Les.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Spare Wheel*

When we collected our new Hymer recently i requested a spare wheel / tyre to be supplied - imagine trying to "repair" the tyre with the sealant and compressor!.
It MIGHT work ok if you had a slow puncture or a screw through the tyre.

We were lucky that our van has a storage place between the "double floor" to store one.

Anyone with an Alko chassis should check if they already have a spare wheel holder fitted underneath! 
I asked the Alko people at the NEC show recently, and they said they do supply chassis with them fitted if requested to do so by manufacturers.
The holders are also available to buy as an add-on providing the chassis was originally manufactured to accept one (The chassis has mounting points in specific places).

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

For Les

Neil Sedaka I believe.

How sad am I


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

oldenstar said:


> For Les
> 
> Neil Sedaka I believe.
> 
> How sad am I


A hit in 1959 and it was a song about his girlfriend singer songwriter Carol King. I remember it well, it was my last year at college!

peedee (even sadder)

ps If it hasn't got a spare wheel don't buy it. That might produce a change of manufacturers minds.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> it was a song about his girlfriend singer songwriter Carol King.


Yep...."Darling there will never be another..................."
(even sadder :wink: )


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

macclad said:


> I know this has already been discussed but if we are unable to buy a standard Motorhome with a spare wheel why can't we be given the option to buy one as an "Optional Extra" and also have a simple device fitted underneath to store the thing? (Transit vans used to have this facility I know I used to own one or two) Payload or no payload some things are essential if only for peace of mind.
> 
> I have an Autotrail (Tracker) and now a Cheyenne
> 
> ...


 8O My 2007 Peugeot ALKO LWB Autocruise Stardream has a spare. The FIAT/PEUGEOT/CITROEN order system requires the converter to add this to their order schedule as they would with cruise/heated rear view door mirrors etc etc. Not a retrograde or cheapskate move just a way to control cost and weight. Many car manufactureres are also going this way. :wink:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

carol said:


> Its ludicrous that you spend £40 on a MH yet it comes without a spare
> 
> Please where canI buy one of these £40
> 
> ...


Me too, I'll have two. :roll: :roll:


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

macclad said:


> Motorhomer2, I'm glad you have somewhere to store your spare wheel that's a big plus in itself but did your Timberland come equipped with a spare?
> 
> Anyone else bought a vehicle with this equipment as standard?
> 
> If you read this please leave a reply and if the manufacturers or dealers are watching the more replies the more notice will be taken.


Hello macclad

Yes we said we had to have one or deal off. As far as I know Timberland now supply a spare wheel with their new Mhomes. Again as far as I know because we have this storage area constructed under the rear end of the van we cant have a tow bar but I might be wrong.

Motorhomer


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

oldenstar said:


> For Les
> 
> Neil Sedaka I believe.
> 
> How sad am I


I remember it well, and my family are frequently singing it to me, especially Duncan.....

Carol

Shame I was hoping to buy one of these motorhomes for £40 - damn!


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

passionwagon said:


> macclad said:
> 
> 
> > I know this has already been discussed but if we are unable to buy a standard Motorhome with a spare wheel why can't we be given the option to buy one as an "Optional Extra" and also have a simple device fitted underneath to store the thing? (Transit vans used to have this facility I know I used to own one or two) Payload or no payload some things are essential if only for peace of mind.
> ...


Hello Passionwagon,
Thanks for the info but saving weight and controlling costs are all well and good in the right place and I'm sure most would prefer a spare wheel and a place to put it?

Anybody out there agree please leave a message

Regards


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Spare Wheel*



Hymie said:


> When we collected our new Hymer recently i requested a spare wheel / tyre to be supplied - imagine trying to "repair" the tyre with the sealant and compressor!.
> It MIGHT work ok if you had a slow puncture or a screw through the tyre.
> 
> We were lucky that our van has a storage place between the "double floor" to store one.
> ...


Hello Hymie,
Thanks for the reply it's good to know some makes have at least the potential for a spare carrier. The problem is that you still have to understand the need to order specific chassis and not everyone (especially novices like myself) will.

Regards


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

Big thanks to: Tinkering, Oldenstar, Peedee, Telbell and of course Carol who have injected the pop quiz, humour alongside can only help.
Regards


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My 2007 Chausson on a Ducato LWB chassis has a spare wheel. Most probably the Fiat original set up, the carrier winds down on a wire cable.
Hope I never have to use it, its miles underneath!!!


----------

